# Here I am!



## bgsats (Aug 20, 2007)

Newbie! After 3 yrs with a VW LT28, graduated to a U.S. Gulfstream Cavalier Class C, had it 18 months now, still needs a few jobs doing! pity I didn't find this forum before!


----------



## guest (Aug 20, 2007)

*welcome to wildcamping...*


----------



## bgsats (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks, Sammclouis!


----------



## guest (Aug 21, 2007)

your more than welcome.....samm


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Aug 21, 2007)

bgsats said:
			
		

> Newbie! After 3 yrs with a VW LT28, graduated to a U.S. Gulfstream Cavalier Class C, had it 18 months now, still needs a few jobs doing! pity I didn't find this forum before!




Hi bgsats. Welcome to WildCamping. If you into RV's? You might want to take a look at :-

http://s14.invisionfree.com/Full_time_RV/index.php

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome




Welcome again​


----------

